# 3-d league idea thread.



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

so score is figured by percent 
your score is what you get until you shoot higher
any body wanna shoot manufactuer teams again or just random?


----------



## xforce7 champ (May 10, 2010)

that sounds good lets go manufactures


----------



## xforce7 champ (May 10, 2010)

that sounds good lets go manufacturers


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

Manufacture teams sounds good. Can't wait to meet my fellow hoyt members, .


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

xforce7 champ said:


> that sounds good lets go manufacturers


i agree.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

ok who wants to be in charge of making teams?


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

I might be able to do it if you give me a little help on how we all want it done.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

Everyone who wants to do it should list what kind of bow they shoot and then we can go from there. I shoot a hoyt turbohawk.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Guys it was brought to my attension that maybe the up and down way of scoring should be used. say someone shoots 289 out of 300 they shot 11 down. if they shoot a 315 they shot 15 up.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

I think either way would be fine. If my shoots are out of 400 do you want me to just see what i got out of 300?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if i have internet in HI, i'll make teams... i'll let ya know tomorrow if i got internet....

When are we starting? 

manufacturer teams might be an issue if we have a ton from one and not so many from the other.... What about class? Freestyle team, Bowhunter team... possibly?


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

we'll have to see how evenly they are placed but we may have to do random.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

I will help you make some teams if you need some help or assistance.


----------



## deermeadows (Aug 19, 2008)

going by percent would be easiest cause some of us have 400 max, 300max, 333max,etc


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

i guess we will try that.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

Wat are we going to do about people who shoot a bow that not many other people have.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I say we just do random teams of 5.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

Alright thats good with me.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I am probably going to shoot a 3d tournament july 9th-10th it will be my first 3d shoot and boy let me tell you i nervous as heck any pointers for me?


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

Stay calm and focus on the shot. If you have a bad shot at one target forget about it and don't let it get to your head. And most importantly, have fun:teeth:


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

K. Pm N7709K with your info for teams I believe they are gonna be random with about 5-6 people per team.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

Are we going to have everyone sign up or should I make a new thread just for the sign ups.


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

Diamond_Archer said:


> Are we going to have everyone sign up or should I make a new thread just for the sign ups.


Make a thread just for sing-ups then once the singing up is complete delete the thread and make another for the teams and what they want there names to be.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

Alright. I will do it now.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i need everyone to pm me who wants to join


----------

